# Evangelism to 3rd-6th Grade Girls



## Romans922 (Feb 1, 2007)

How would you proclaim the gospel to 3rd-6th grade girls (some of whom come from bad backgrounds of inner city life; and don't know anything about the Bible, Jesus, God, etc.; and maybe even are behind in school {so more like 1st-4th grade thinking}) in a very short amount of time?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 1, 2007)

What is a short amount of time and what will be the circumstances?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 1, 2007)

1 min. on average. My wife is going to be taking care of kids at church on wednesdays (3rd-6th grade) and she said it only gives a short time for telling individuals what the gospel is. I ask because I don't know anything about girls, or children.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 1, 2007)

Okay, this is AT church and yet they don't give time for telling them the gospel??? What will they be doing?


----------



## Romans922 (Feb 1, 2007)

They have a curriculum which will go through a book of the bible, but my wife hasn't exactly taught anyone before. And she was wondering, if a girl came up to her and asked her what she meant or something of this nature; what would she say. My wife has the curriculum but I haven't looked at it yet.

Please stop attempting to critique what is going on and answer the question please (this is not trying to be rude but trying to get to the point). I am just seeking help for my wife to give her advice to help her.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Feb 1, 2007)

I wasn't critiquing you. I was trying to get a grasp of the situation so I knew HOW to answer as approach varies given the circumstances. Given that it was in church, I would presume the gospel would be presented in the curriculum...look it over and find where things in what they are studying corelates directly to the gospel message. If a girl asks her a quesstion, give a direct and honest answer...since questions will vary, I really can't predict an answer. 3rd to 6th grade girls are awesome though...don't talk down to them...they pick up on things very well. I taught history to this age group, they are very conversational at this stage.

Maybe on of the other ladies here will have a better grasp of what you are looking for.


----------



## caddy (Feb 1, 2007)

Andrew

First, let me say that kids are very intuitive toward adults. They size you up pretty quickly. While I don't want to down play the curriculum,--which is based on God's Words, and will take care of itself--your first priority as I understand Kids is to just be open and likeable. Have fun with them, be transparent, because if your not, they will not be receptive. Obviously pray each day that you know you'll be working with them and just remember what it was like when you were a Kid. Who do you remember liking to be around when you were that age? Who were your favorite teachers and why? These are all pretty simple things and you already have the answers based on what you remember from being a kid. Just keep that in mind.  

I hope that helps some...

I am around Kids constantly in our Church. What a blessing to know and think we can be a positive influence on them coming to Christ!  




Romans922 said:


> They have a curriculum which will go through a book of the bible, but my wife hasn't exactly taught anyone before. And she was wondering, if a girl came up to her and asked her what she meant or something of this nature; what would she say. My wife has the curriculum but I haven't looked at it yet.
> 
> Please stop attempting to critique what is going on and answer the question please (this is not trying to be rude but trying to get to the point). I am just seeking help for my wife to give her advice to help her.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 1, 2007)

Romans



> How would you proclaim the gospel to 3rd-6th grade girls (some of whom come from bad backgrounds of inner city life; and don't know anything about the Bible, Jesus, God, etc.; and maybe even are behind in school {so more like 1st-4th grade thinking}) in a very short amount of time?



The first things that come to my mind are these:

Be honest and straight forward.

If you don't know an answer, be honest and let them know you don't know or aren't sure...and suggest you look it up together, or let them know you'll find out and get back with them. Then GET BACK WITH THEM!!

Those things build trust, which is a big thing to kids. If they can't trust you at your word, then they won't trust you at all.

This would also be a good time to teach them to use the concordance in the back of the bible, and teaching them to USE the bible to find out what God's word says about certain subjects.

This teaches them to search the scriptures on their own.

As I think of other things I'll let you know...


----------



## cih1355 (Mar 29, 2007)

Romans922 said:


> How would you proclaim the gospel to 3rd-6th grade girls (some of whom come from bad backgrounds of inner city life; and don't know anything about the Bible, Jesus, God, etc.; and maybe even are behind in school {so more like 1st-4th grade thinking}) in a very short amount of time?




I would explain what the Bible is. They need to know that the Bible is inspired by God and that it is the ultimate authority. I would also talk about who God is. I would discuss the Trinity and what God's character is like. I would explain who Jesus is and why He died on the cross and rose from the dead. I would explain that man is sinful, that he has no goodness at all, and that everyone deserves to spend an eternity in hell. I would explain that only Jesus can save man from his sins and that God commands everyone to repent of their sins and to trust in Jesus alone for their salvation.


----------

